# Marty's Shirts



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's early, but last year it went too long and we missed them.

Is somebody working on the shirts for the 2010 Marty's Thingy? I want to get my order in.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't gotten to Marty's, I would however love to support it by buying a shirt and advertising around steam ups in the North East.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to order one myself, so when Marty may put in an order I will take 2 of them. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 
here in Smith Station Al.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

HHHAAAA? 
Well, I will have to think about it. Some folks last time said, that the only way you can get one is by being here. ???? I don't make money on them. 

We do call it officeally now , Battery powered steam-up. 

Only a few knew this, but the reason for the shirts was that it was going to be our last year for the event. I was going to tell folks at the banguet.
But I, we,, Carrie and I had so much fun that year and was talked into doing it again. And we had a smaller group and it was not so crazy as the year before.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, if you do stop having the "Battery Powered Steam Up", the ecomony in Nebraska City would be severely affected. People don't realize how many millions of dollars the attendees pour into the city's finances.









Last year as always, was a blast.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree Stan, that's probably the largest event in Nebraska City all year long..... 

Last year was a load of fun!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I do hope folks will hold off buying alittle and spend money here supporting the dealers who support us. I'd hate to see the dealers stop coming. 
I'd like to see more dealers bring close out items and big sale items.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the only train event I get to and I drop some money on stuff every year, despite Marty's opinion of me as a cheapskate! Have really enjoyed the dealers that showed up and have supported all of them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 18 Apr 2010 01:12 PM 
{snip}despite Marty's opinion of me as a cheapskate!{snip}

Now where could he have gotten that idea???????


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I agree about vendors coming with close out stuff. We're always lookin' for bargains to save a buck'r 2....... 

It's great to have had Cordless Renovations there as well and Kidmans, Michael and the young lady from Kansas. 

The swap meet in the shop is great as well. Got some real bargains last year.

I'm sure there will be more announcements forthcoming in the next few weeks. As JJ would say.... It's only 157 days and a wakeup away.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I know Jerry and he is cheap. But he does contribute to the event.







. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's move comments and stuff to the "Official" unofficial BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP Thread


----------

